# Fiberglass swimming pool



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jun 24, 2016)

Anyone on here have a fiberglass pool installed? They seem to be gaining popularity due to less maintenance & warranty & longevity. Lots of designs - models to choose from.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2016)

Dirtroad Johnson said:


> Anyone on here have a fiberglass pool installed? They seem to be gaining popularity due to less maintenance & warranty & longevity. Lots of designs - models to choose from.



My neighbor across the street had one installed last year. 3 weeks from start to finish and they were swimming. 

One other neighbor went the gunite route. 4 months and a lot of headaches later they were finally in their pool, plus it cost a lot more. 

Depends on the size needed as to whether a drop in will fit your needs. Outside of that it seems to be a cleaner process.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jun 24, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My neighbor across the street had one installed last year. 3 weeks from start to finish and they were swimming.
> 
> One other neighbor went the gunite route. 4 months and a lot of headaches later they were finally in their pool, plus it cost a lot more.
> 
> Depends on the size needed as to whether a drop in will fit your needs. Outside of that it seems to be a cleaner process.



Thanks for your reply.


----------



## creekrunner (Jun 24, 2016)

I've had one 16 for years this summer and it is easy to take care. Mine was 10 days from start to swimming , it's a Sun Pools "Cozumel"
I've said many times, some of the best money I've spent.
Fixing to grab a Budweiser and hop in it


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 24, 2016)

The only concern with fiberglass pools is that it times of very heavy rains to pop up out of the ground.  Other than that, they are a great alternative to other types of pool.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> The only concern with fiberglass pools is that it times of very heavy rains to pop up out of the ground.  Other than that, they are a great alternative to other types of pool.



Not much of an issue up here in the hills, but I can see where it would be a concern for you flatlanders if the water table got too high.


----------



## REUSSERY (Jun 28, 2016)

Lets kill the misconception, they don't pop out of the ground..  they're full of water so its neutral buoyance plus theres 20k pounds of concrete poured over the rim of the pool, even if it was empty its not going to come up due to it's hydrostatic pop off valve. As for maintenance, its way better than vinyl and cement the smooth surface doesn't allow algae to get root so there's less chemical dependency  and if you get a salt system, its nearly maintenance free. Just toss in some salt from time to time. The goldline system I have even monitors PH and salt levels and tells you when to make an adjustments or add salt. The system runs itself, including monitoring water and air temp, adjusting water levels, lighting, etc.  its a sweet deal


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2016)

REUSSERY said:


> Frist lets kill this misconception, they don't pop out of the ground..  they're full of water so its neutral hydrostatic buoyance plus theirs 20k pounds of concrete poured over the rim of the pool, even if it was empty its not going to come up due to it's hydrostatic pop off valve. As for maintenance, its way better than vinyl and cement and if you get a salt system to go with it its nearly maintenance free. Just toss in some salt from time to time.



Can it happen with a full pool? Not likely, but it can and does happen and the concrete poured around it is no deterrent. Its a matter of which pressure is greater, and when ground water pressure becomes more hydrodynamic than the weight of the displacable object above it, strange things can occur. 

http://wfla.com/2015/08/03/pool-pops-out-of-ground-in-pasco/

I guess the moral of the story is never drain your pool in the middle of a high rainy season when the water table is exceedingly high.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jun 28, 2016)

To be upfront and clear, I do not have a pool. We looked into it, getting estimates etc a year ago. One salesman brought out a scaled down model of a fiberglass pool. He said test it out, hit it with a hammer, it won't chip, and if it does, the color is all the way through the product. Wrong, and wrong. It chipped on the first strike, and it was white inside making the chip very visible. That was over a year ago, I told him he could come get his pool........it's still here.


----------



## REUSSERY (Jun 28, 2016)

"I guess the moral of the story is never drain your pool in the middle of a high rainy season when the water table is exceedingly high."

agreed, but seeing how your spending $35/45K on a nice pool, it makes no sense to not spend $13 more dollars and install a hydrostatic relief valve


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jun 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can it happen with a full pool? Not likely, but it can and does happen and the concrete poured around it is no deterrent. Its a matter of which pressure is greater, and when ground water pressure becomes more hydrodynamic than the weight of the displacable object above it, strange things can occur.
> 
> http://wfla.com/2015/08/03/pool-pops-out-of-ground-in-pasco/
> 
> I guess the moral of the story is never drain your pool in the middle of a high rainy season when the water table is exceedingly high.



I live in Pasco County, it is very swampy around here, with a high water table in many areas. I have seen several people have their pool pop out of the ground because of draining it during rainy season.

On another note, did you read the story? These people actually called 911 when their pool popped up... seems like a waste of resources to call the emergency line, because your pool popped out of the ground .


----------



## Duff (Jun 30, 2016)

For you guys that have this pool? What was the total cost involved if you don't mind me asking? PM if you don't want to put it out there. I know size plays a factor. Wife has been wanting one for a couple years. Don't know how much longer I can hold out


----------



## Luke0927 (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm probably in the market for a pool next year...Fiberglass is what I have been thinking as well 8' probably in the 21-23k gallons.  My FIL has a liner pool its actually very nice guy down the road built on last year he has 50k in it and its very basic (concreted, fencing, landscape way to much to me for the size etc...)

pebble tech is the way to go on a gunite pool just very pricy I'm torn on liner or fiberglass.  I'd be interested to hear more on maintenance cost etc...


----------



## creekrunner (Jul 1, 2016)

Put mine in July, 2,000. $21,000.00 +/-
Easy to maintain. Have a Polaris 280 and it keeps it clean. empty the skimmer basket and bag on the Polaris about once a week or after a storm, takes about 10 minutes. Clean the filter cartridges about every 3-4 months, takes about a 1/2 hour
Go thru about 2- 25 lb. chlorine buckets a year, ph, and alkalinity increaser, etc.  probably $250-300 a year in chemicals . Would like to go salt and will eventually
Like I said in my post above, some of the best money I've ever spent


----------



## creekrunner (Jul 1, 2016)

Better picture


----------



## Luke0927 (Jul 2, 2016)

Nice, Creekrunner....off hand you know about the approx size length and width...gallons maybe?


----------



## oops1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Here's what I did.. Got some quotes.. Too high.. Ordered a kit.. Hired a pool guy Mexican when I hit a rough spot.. Built a 25000 dollar pool for about.. 10,000. . Now all I want to do is fill it in with dirt.. The new wears off and due to my blood sweat and tears building it.. I can't stand to see it go south .. No joke.. Find a friend with a pool and buy them something nice to keep up the invites.. They're a pain I the rear.. Do t care what style they are. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jul 3, 2016)

REUSSERY said:


> "I guess the moral of the story is never drain your pool in the middle of a high rainy season when the water table is exceedingly high."
> 
> agreed, but seeing how your spending $35/45K on a nice pool, it makes no sense to not spend $13 more dollars and install a hydrostatic relief valve



Good info.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jul 3, 2016)

Anyone know of any reputable fiberglass pool installers in the middle to south Ga. area?


----------



## creekrunner (Jul 3, 2016)

Luke0927 said:


> Nice, Creekrunner....off hand you know about the approx size length and width...gallons maybe?



Here's a link to it.  http://sunpools.com/cozumel-largefib.html
approx 18,000 gal

Oops1, my brother-in-law down the road told me I could have his if I could move it.


----------

